# AC 2 Leonius Grab



## papiermacher03 (7. März 2010)

ich hab ne frage.ich benötige noch einen einzigen siegelstein dem von leonius.allerdings find ich sein grab nicht.kann mir einer sagen in welcher stadt es zu finden is!!!!!!!!!!!

 danke im vorraus


----------



## firewalker2k (7. März 2010)

Google? --> *klick*


----------



## papiermacher03 (7. März 2010)

ich hab gestern scho gegoogelt wie ein irrer.trotzdem danke


----------

